# Book Review - The Falconer's Knot by Mary Hoffman



## Mark Robson (Sep 15, 2007)

To begin I should state for the record that ‘The Falconer’s Knot’ is one of the very best books written for young adults that I’ve ever read.  The research and detail shines through every page without in any way overshadowing the pace and readability of the story.  In short, it’s a triumph of a story that I would love to emulate one day.

It is 1312.  Silvano Montacuto is a young Italian nobleman with romance in his heart.  Sadly for him the object of his affection is already married to a wealthy farmer.  When the farmer is stabbed to death with Silvano’s distinctive silver dagger, the young man is unfortunate enough to be first on the scene.  Seemingly caught red-handed, the authorities seek to arrest him for the murder, so his father sends him in secret to hide in a Franciscan monastery in a nearby town.  But murder seems to dog Silvano’s steps.

As I read the first murder scene I thought it obvious who the killer was.  With the second murder, there was also a clear suspect.  However, as the body count continued to rise, so Mary Hoffman cleverly clouds the situation with layer after layer of doubt and coincidence.  I must admit that I did not work out who the murderer was until the ‘whodunnit’ was announced, although, unlike in some murder mysteries I’ve read, all the clues are there if you’re observant enough to pick them out.  The killer was on my list of suspects … but by that stage so was just about everyone else!  Maybe if I’d read the story more carefully I’d have worked it out, but I found myself drawn through the pages at speed, not wanting to stop, yet not wanting it to end either.

Mary describes this book as ‘The Name of the Rose’ for young adults.  I could not agree more, though it deserves to become a classic in its own right.  It is a beautifully crafted story which displays all the hallmarks of a master storyteller.  Don’t miss out on this one.  It is a wonderful read.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Oct 14, 2007)

I've been looking for this book, because you make it sound so good.  I expect I'll be ordering it from amazon during the next week.


----------



## Connavar (Oct 14, 2007)

A very good review.  It sounds very interesting.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Oct 20, 2007)

Mark Robson said:


> As I read the first murder scene I thought it obvious who the killer was.  With the second murder, there was also a clear suspect.  However, as the body count continued to rise, so Mary Hoffman cleverly clouds the situation with layer after layer of doubt and coincidence.  I must admit that I did not work out who the murderer was until the ‘whodunnit’ was announced, although, unlike in some murder mysteries I’ve read, all the clues are there if you’re observant enough to pick them out.



I just finished reading this last night.  I enjoyed it immensely.  I did guess the first murderer correctly, but after the second murder I began to form alternate theories (none of them even close).  All the subsequent murders left me bewildered.  But you are right that the clues were all there.  I picked up one of them briefly, then put it aside, as other "evidence" took precedence in my mind.  In the end, everything made perfect sense.


----------



## Mark Robson (Oct 28, 2007)

I, too, guessed correctly with the first murder, though my thoughts on motive were a little off the mark.  Also, like you, I latched on to one of the vital clues later on only to put it aside as I progressed.  I found it a marvellously plotted book.  I very much hope to learn from reading more of Mary's work and discussing her writing with her at length.  I've had to put reading the Stravaganza books down the list slightly for now, as I've got a couple of pressing reasons to read others first.  However, they are right at the top of my 'want to read next' list.


----------

